# film boxwave



## leonard (30 Juillet 2011)

bonjour

A ceux qui aurait installé le film de protection de Boxwave pour ipad1,j'ai 2 questions:
-- la pose est elle facile?
-- est il vraiment anti reflet?

vendu 19 chez amazon

je ne sais pas lequel choisir surtout quand on voit les commentaires pour la pose

merci d'avance


----------



## Benjamin875 (30 Juillet 2011)

J'ai reçu mon iPad aujourd'hui et je compte aussi acheter un film de protection (de qualité). Que pourriez vous me conseiller ?


----------



## Lebossflo (30 Juillet 2011)

J'ai posé 2 fois un film sur mes iPodTouch, je vous conseil de ne pas enlevé le film de protection du film (celui qui se trouve au niveau de la parti colante) en 1 coup, mais petit a petit pour évitez des bulles. Je vous conseille également de commencé par un des grand coté (pour qu'il sois droit) en ayant bien regardé ou vous devez commencer a collé le film par rapport au bouton "Home"


----------



## leonard (4 Août 2011)

merci pour les conseils de pose, mais cela ne dit pas lequel choisir , avec les 3 criteres :
  -- cout : + ou - 20 &#8364;
  -tres efficace pour les reflets 
  -- pose facile


----------

